# Fast or Slow?



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you a fast or slow reader?  I'm a slow reader and I relish what I'm reading.  My girlfriend is a fast reader and she devours her books.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Are you a fast or slow reader? I'm a slow reader and I relish what I'm reading. My girlfriend is a fast reader and she devours her books.


I read an average size novel in a few hours. It makes my wife furious. She swears that I couldn't possibly understand, let alone enjoy it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you define fast? I usually take 3-4 days to finish a book, but some books will take me literally weeks (though I do read multiple books at one time).


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> How do you define fast? I usually take 3-4 days to finish a book, but some books will take me literally weeks (though I do read multiple books at one time).


I read multiple books at the same time too. I've only been doing it since I have all my books on my Kindle. Fast would be read the book in one or two days.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a fast reader.  I read every word.  I don't skim.  The only way I could read any slower would be to multitask or read for fewer hours a day.  I don't think I would get any enjoyment out of that.  It's just the rate at which I read.  I don't understand why you think a slow reader would get more enjoyment out of a book than a fast reader.  I'm not defensive, just curious.  The only time it takes me more than a couple of days to read a book, is if I'm not really into it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Count me as fast I usually can do a novel in a couple of hours.  I can never read something with someone because I'm always done long before they get ready to turn the page.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Compared to my husband and a friend of mine that shares books with me, I am a slow reader.  If it is a book I am really getting into, it will take me a couple of days (couple of hours per day).  Otherwise it can take me a loooooong time to finish a book.  I have a tendency to finish the book even if I'm not overly enthusiastic about it.  I also usually have at least 2 books or more going at the same time.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm a slowpoke, too, Avalon.  I tend to go back over particularly powerful or well-crafted sections of a book as I'm reading it, savoring how the writer achieved the desired effect.  Plus I have a lousy short-term memory, so I tend to slow down and make a conscious effort to memorize characters when they're introduced.  Sometimes I jot down notes even when I'm just reading fun/trashy stuff.

When a book gets exciting, I can really speed along and devour it.  But eventually I start feeling like I missed something in my haste, so I go back to relish all the details slowly.

I'm getting very spoiled by the Kindle's bookmark and search functionality.  I put bookmarks at places I think I might want to come back to.  I should probably use notes and clippings more often, but I keep forgetting about them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

That would all depend on many things:

If I love the series, I will go through it fast and go back and read it slowly.
Also it depends how much time I have to read, i will go through a book faster if i don't have much time for reading (like exam week and so forth)


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> I don't understand why you think a slow reader would get more enjoyment out of a book than a fast reader.


Sebat, I totally envy your ability to read quickly while retaining information and enjoying the ride! Speaking for myself, I don't think slow readers get more enjoyment out of a book, but I do know that I, as a slow reader, get more enjoyment out of readingly slowly rather than quickly...only because I'm just plain lousy at reading quickly. 

_Edit: Finally escaped Dr. Seusshood! Yeah!_


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that I read at a middle speed, Not fast, but yet not overly slow either.  I have notices that some books take me longer then other books that may have similar number of pages.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

It depends on the book but I think for the most part I'm just right. lol.  It takes me about 3-5 days to read an average sized novel.  However, if my brain feels inferior to the reading material it can take me quite a bit longer and with regular breaks reading other books/short stories.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think the number of days it takes to read a book shows anything about being a fast or slow reader. Some people may read 4 hours a day, or 2 hours a day, or 1 to 1.5 hours a day (like me). If I am really into it, I will read every word. If I am not really into it, but not so turned off that I just forget it, I will tend to skim a lot more. I don't know what this means for my reading speed, but I consider myself to be generally a slow reader. When I was a teenager I took a speed reading course and could read very fast, but I found that while it was good for reading material I didn't like (like textbooks), it was not very enjoyable for my personal, "fun" reading. So I haven't speed read like that in many years - no, make that many decades.

Steve


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a fast reader so long as I'm reading, although I have a bad habit of skipping ahead on the page, which is one of the reasons I love the kindle so much. Bigger font = less to skip forward to.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it depends on the book you are reading but overall I guess I am in the middle. Believe me we *do* have speed readers, look at the thread Books Read in November. Made me feel inadequate!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with Steve that number of days means little, as it depends on how much time is available to read.  Back in the days of paper books, I based it roughly on how many pages per hour, although even that can vary depending on font type and paperback vs. hardback (although that was more consistent, I found).  I normally would read roughly 100-125 pages an hour, and counted that as fast compared to others I know besides my mother, who is also a fast reader. So on a lazy weekend day where I did nothing else, I might read 3 reasonable size books in one day.

As I have seen many others comment, I seem to read even somewhat faster on the Kindle, and have read comparable reasonable size books in about the same or slightly less time as I would have read their paper versions, so I guess I'm still a fast reader. I believe I still retain what I read as I read, but do have the problem sometimes of reading so *many* that I get them mixed up after awhile...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a very slow reader.  When Mr. KM is reading over my shoulder he gets the to end of the page/article much faster than I do.  I always thought I was a fast reader until I married him so maybe I'm average and he's fast?  To me it doesn't matter because I'm not the one waiting at the end of the page.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Kindlemom and congrats on your first post. Please go to Intro/Welcome Board and tell us a little more about yourself. Where do you live, what type books do you enjoy, etc. There are some good folks here that want to have the opportunity to welcome you!


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I agree with Steve that number of days means little, as it depends on how much time is available to read.


While I agree with that statement, I have never tested my reading speed and I've never finished a book in less than day so that's why I'm basing it on days.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I read  about 110 to 120 pages a hour      I don't know it that's fast or slow.  I can usually  tell how long a book will last by the number of pages.  When I was younger I had to set the timer  to remember to stop reading and get to sleep.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I read at ... FearNot speed. I read to please myself and enjoy. I go as fast as I want to or as slow as I want to. You can read more books than I can in a week ... go find someone who cares, 'cuz I sure don't.  

I know, I know, you're not putting anyone down asking this question. But someone above said that they felt inadequate because of the number of books someone else read in November. Don't feel inadequate - if you enjoyed the trip to the number YOU read then you have nothing to feel bad about.

My point being - it's not the destination that's important, it's the journey.

Just my humble $0.02 worth.   

And now I'll retire to my quiet corner and get back to lurking.  Interesting stuff on here, by the way.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Interesting stuff on here, by the way.


It' a happy guy kinda world here.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> I read about 110 to 120 pages a hour I don't know it that's fast or slow. I can usually tell how long a book will last by the number of pages. When I was younger I had to set the timer to remember to stop reading and get to sleep.


Wow...I don't read anywhere near you or Steph's speed. In high school, I was more like 75-80 pages an hour on a paperback sized book. I have not timed myself in years so I don't know if that is still accurate. Back then, I had a friend that read like the 2 of you. We would start a book at the same time and I would try to keep up with her. I never could do it, but I do think it increased my speed.

One thing I noticed, our level of concentration was probably the major difference in our speed. No matter how good the book was, I could get distracted. I would pet the dog or glance out the window from time to time. She could get so deeply into a book that I could call her name and she wouldn't even hear me. I had to smack her or run my hand in front of her book to get her attention. I always wished I could get that deeply engrossed in a book.



FearNot said:


> I read at ... FearNot speed. I read to please myself and enjoy. I go as fast as I want to or as slow as I want to. You can read more books than I can in a week ... go find someone who cares, 'cuz I sure don't.
> 
> I know, I know, you're not putting anyone down asking this question. But someone above said that they felt inadequate because of the number of books someone else read in November. Don't feel inadequate - if you enjoyed the trip to the number YOU read then you have nothing to feel bad about.


I don't think that any one is really trying to put the slow readers down or flaunt their reading speed. The OP actually stated that she was a slow reader not a fast one.

I have actually contemplated the reasons why some people read slow and some fast. I thought this was turning into an interesting discussion.

The only time fast reading was a blessing was in school. It's very expensive to afford a 3 book a week habit.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> She could get so deeply into a book that I could call her name and she wouldn't even hear me. I had to smack her or run my hand in front of her book to get her attention. I always wished I could get that deeply engrossed in a book.


You mentioned being engrossed in book so please let me sidetrack the thread a little:

My mother used to get so lost in a book that my sister and I would wait until she was reading and then ask her permission for something that she would normally disapprove.

"Hey Mom, can we go EDIT shy *sky*-diving?" <I'm gonna get this right no matter how many time I habe to type it>

"Uh-huh."

It took her years to catch on.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You mentioned being engrossed in book so please let me sidetrack the thread a little:
> 
> My mother used to get so lost in a book that my sister and I would wait until she was reading and then ask her permission for something that she would normally disapprove.
> 
> ...


See, you understand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I probably average about 100 pages an hour.  My daughter thinks I'm a really, really fast reader, and I'm not about to disillusion her.  I know people who read faster than I do, my mother among them.  She picks up six books from the library and finishes them all in about eight or nine days.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I read way too fast.  Not to say that I read so fast that I don't get anything out of reading, I actually tend to be able to quote entire passages.  My problem is that I'm constantly having to find something to read.  I think my speed is about 60 -100 pages an hour - it often depends on the book.  This means, with the time I spend reading, I read about a book a day, sometimes more.  I wish that I could make books last longer!

Katiekat


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sebat  I read a lot I don't watch TV I have no small children living at home  the only distraction I have is the dog  so I can and do get engrossed in a book  I set the timer to remind me to stop reading and go to bed.   I may not read 5 hours every night,  so 600 page book may take me 5 days to read. (And I do retain 99% of every thing I read).

For all the reading I do my husband can't understand why I can't spell.

Tessa


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> sebat I read a lot I don't watch TV I have no small children living at home the only distraction I have is the dog so I can and do get engrossed in a book I set the timer to remind me to stop reading and go to bed. I may not read 5 hours every night, so 600 page book may take me 5 days to read. (And I do retain 99% of every thing I read).
> 
> For all the reading I do my husband can't understand why I can't spell.
> 
> Tessa


   

I can't spell either.

I was originally taught to sight read. I was in 5th grade before they started teaching us phonics. I always wondered it that had something to do with my spelling problems. I never really got into the phonics thing when they were trying to teach me.

I'll surfing the internet or knit while watching tv. I don't know how people can just sit and veg in front of a tv, though.

I can get completely engrossed in a book, too. Just not so deeply that I don't hear someone call my name from 3 foot away.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I just found out today that I can knit and read my kindle at the same time.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> I just found out today that I can knit and read my kindle at the same time.


I haven't tried that, yet.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

tessa said:


> I just found out today that I can knit and read my kindle at the same time.


Talk about multi-tasking. You are very talented!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I just propped my kindle up and having my hands free I was able to knit  I'm not doing real fancy stitches just  a  cable , and it's for the dog (my husband said she's cold) so if one leg is longer than the other so be it.

sebat what time is by you?


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a fast reader, but I've never really measured myself. I can't say whether I'm faster or slower than average, but I am a diligent reader. I can sit for hours on end reading a book, which is why I go through so many books. I think it's less the speed for me than the fact that I don't like to set a book down for too long, or I'll lose the thread of the plot and have to go back to the beginning! So a partially-read book just keeps calling to me until I finish it.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

My sister is a speed reader.  She tends to forget if she's read a book and will reread it.  Not because she liked the book so much that she had to reread it she just didn't remember reading it.  Her whole life seems to run at fast speed.

My girlfriend is a fast reader.  I ask her about things that happened in the book we both read and she doesn't remember.

When I read the book "Three Cups of Tea" I read the first 8 chapters before putting it down.  I'm still a slow reader and someone else might have finished the book in the time it took me to read the 8 chapters.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

When I'm reading for pleasure I tend to read fairly quickly and although I can get involved enough to not really hear someone talking to me, I tend not to remember details. If I'm reading journals, textbooks etc.  for work I read slower since I need to try remember what I've read. I'll often reread books I don't really remember reading especially if it's been more than a few months since I read it last. I will read for long stretches of time if the book really interests me-tends to lead to a lack of sleep though and this board is not helping either 

Lynn L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Avalon...I'm just like you, a slow reader, relish what I read.  I wish it weren't so sometimes, as I could read much more if I wasn't so particular.  If I don't understand something or am interrupted at all, I insist upon re-reading a section.  I also have to look up any word I don't know or make note of it to look up later.  I need to relax a bit and I could read faster


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Libro  One of the best things about Kindle is never having to get up to  fine the  dictionary.

Tessa


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I'm somewhere in the middle. I can read a book in a night, but I'm a nighthawk. Yet, I don't think I read _that_ quickly; as I can't keep up with the auto 9 second page turn. I relish every word I read; and what I read in a day or two; takes my sister about a week.

****I must confess:* I have gotten so much better at this... I used to: If I started a book I would have to (at all costs) finish it that same day or it would bug me... even a biggie like Gone With the Wind; same day...even if I had to stay up round the clock. I now, have _trained_ myself to be OK with putting a book down and picking up where I left off another day. That is a MAJOR, MAJOR accomplishment for me. It took me years to accomplish this. I can *now* put a book down, unfinished, and go to sleep.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tessa said:


> sebat what time is by you?


Are you asking about the time difference?

We don't do Daylight Savings Time...New York and Hawaii are 5 hours apart at the moment. It's 6:48 pm here.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a fairly fast reader. My problem is balancing my time with reading and life in general. When I am into a book, the everything else in my world comes to a stop. I used to read and watch tv at the same time... as I have gotten older, I can't do that anymore. I either watch the tv or I read. I also can't read my book and hang out here all day! Wish I could!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm one of those slow readers.  It's just the way I am.  Right now I'm reading Pride and Prejudice and it's taking me a very long time.  I'm definitely not used to the older, more formal speech.  Every once in a while I re-read paragraphs to try to figure out what the heck they are talking about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I am an average to slow reader.  It usually takes me at least 3 days to finish an average novel and usually much longer than that.  

I am reading more now but not faster.  I am just spending more time reading since I got my Kindle.  I usually only read one book at a time but I will sometimes read a short story as a break.

The only time I skim in books is usually when the author is giving information that I already know because I've read the earlier books in the series.  

I prefer books that are in a series as opposed to stand alone books.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

For me - it depends on the book. Fluff or books i am not engrossed in, i tend to read faster and sometimes skim. Really good books that "capture" me, I tend to read slower (per page) but also then read more in the day, so i may finish them quicker than other books overall timewise (just spend more time each day doing it).


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a slow reader. Plus, I only read for about an hour or less a day, therefore it takes me a long time to finish a book- two weeks or so. It gives me plenty of time to make friends with the characters and I miss them when I'm done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I used to think I was a fast reader, until I met Jim. I do however read faster or slower depending on where I am in a book. At the beginning, I read about average speed, but as I get near the end I tend to pick up speed. That is why all the DTB's on my bookshelves have funky shaped spines. They wear differently depending on how long the book is opened to a certain page. That is another advantage to the Kindle, it does not care how long you stay on one location.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would say I am medium speed but how fast I finish a book depends a lot more on outside distraction and my level of interest. I had to 
take my laptop into be repaired last week and I have noticed that I am reading more. I do most of my reading in my bedroom while watching TV and 
where I also keep my laptop. So during commericals I either jump online or read. Now, of course, I am just reading. I also found I am turning the TV off a lot
more to read. My kindle has really sparked my desire to read and I also feel a stronger incentive to finish books, so I can start another.


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

I tend to be a fast reader.  It also depends on interest in the book and how much time I have to read, but if I really am interested in the book I usually can finish it in a day or two.  If my kids are demanding attention, however, I may not get it done for a week.

If I really sit down and can just read with nothing else to do than I can finish it in a day.  I finished each of the HP books in a matter of hours after they came out, but I was so anxious to see what happened I will admit that I skimmed some.  I like to then go back and reread slower to get the full affect.

My DH who does not like reading at all (we are total opposites in most respects) is amazed by how quickly DD and I read.  DD is like me and can finish a book in a few hours or a day.  I'm hoping that DS will take up reading as well, since we read to him everyday.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think it depends on the book you are reading but overall I guess I am in the middle. Believe me we *do* have speed readers, look at the thread Books Read in November. Made me feel inadequate!


Your not the only one. I felt the same way.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I am a fast reader, but unfortunately my husband is a slow reader and he has less time to read then I do.  It really puts a cog in my works when I finish a book we both read, like when I got done reading A Feast for Crows I was bouncing up and down wanting to talk to someone about it... and well... I didn't.  It was absolutely painful waiting for him to finish that book so we could talk about the plot and the characters and all that jazz.  I should remember to just join a book club next time lol.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Depending on the level of sophistication, I'll read between 90 and 130 pages an hour.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a fairly fast reader.  Depending on the amount of time I have available to read.  For instance I read Deathly Hallows straight through in roughly 14 hrs.  I only stopped long enough to go watch HP and the Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Khabita said:


> blah blah blah


And when the wombat comes
He will find me gone


----------

